# 2 year old male concerns



## Safefixer (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi Folks, I have a beautiful GSD male, and I have a few questions for you experienced owners, or I would rather say companions. My dog "Sarge" at the age of two and around 80 pounds still squats whan he uses the yard. He is totaly house trained. I just wonder if he will eventually out grow this.
Also what are the best products for his coat, since warm weather has come he seems to be constantly itching and I can't find the first flea on him anywhere. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Like all of you do,
I really love this dog and want the best for him.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Best product for coat: good food. Try salmon oil

Why do you care if he squats. My male has to pee on anything that any creature has peed on before. It's a PITA


----------



## Safefixer (Jun 27, 2013)

The only reason I care is he stays inside, and he can't keep his feet out of it. otherwise not a problem.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Safefixer said:


> The only reason I care is he stays inside, and he can't keep his feet out of it. otherwise not a problem.


Be careful what you wish for. Many males pee directly ON their legs


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what are you feeding your dog? what are you usuing for flea and tick
prevention? maybe he needs a bath?


----------



## Safefixer (Jun 27, 2013)

Guess this is the wrong place for information, questions are answered with questions. you folks have a nice life. I will find a more helpful group to converse with.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Safefixer said:


> Guess this is the wrong place for information, questions are answered with questions. you folks have a nice life. I will find a more helpful group to converse with.


Because everyone is somehow supposed to know exactly what your problem is without any other knowledge, right? There isn't ONE thing that causes itching, and people are trying to narrow down what the problem might be caused by.

What an impatient and rude person you come across as.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

lol I answered one question. Here is the other answer. If he is neutered he probably won't. If he is not, he probably will


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeesh, people are asking questions to get a better handle on what's going on (since you were pretty vague) and give YOU better advice. 

Many males will never lift a leg to pee. Ever. Most also squat without peeing on themselves, some splash on themselves :shrug: I'm guessing it's personal preference, since it doesn't seem to have much to do with neutered/intact, etc. A lot of people have neutered dogs who do, intact dogs who don't, etc. 

The itching may have absolutely nothing to do with the products you use on his coat. It may be allergies, it may be his food. Hence the questions.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

When they squat, they do it to urinate. Lifting the leg is marking, as in, leaving a pee message for other animals. It is actually a good thing that he squats, because he goes all at once and relieves himself instead of squirting a tiny bit in several places.

Itching could be a food allergy, could be new coat coming in and loose hair that needs to be brushed out (brushing daily does help) or he could have a skin condition. It could also be the weeds irritating his skin, or insect bites (other than fleas.)


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

LoveEcho said:


> Yeesh, people are asking questions to get a better handle on what's going on (since you were pretty vague) and give YOU better advice.
> 
> Many males will never lift a leg to pee. Ever. Most also squat without peeing on themselves, some splash on themselves :shrug: I'm guessing it's personal preference, since it doesn't seem to have much to do with neutered/intact, etc. A lot of people have neutered dogs who do, intact dogs who don't, etc.
> 
> The itching may have absolutely nothing to do with the products you use on his coat. It may be allergies, it may be his food. Hence the questions.


It absolutely has a lot to do with intact or not. Dominate dogs will almost always, and I do mean almost *always*, lift their leg. It is a show of aggression directed at the world at large... It is a gang-graffiti tag on a wall to warn others not to enter his territory


----------

